# Account set to not accept tips??



## Pix14 (Oct 8, 2018)

New driver. I assume this is crap, but, figured I’d ask. Received this comment:


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Pix14 said:


> New driver. I assume this is crap, but, figured I'd ask. Received this comment:


Welcome, you will find a wealth of information from experienced drivers. Never heard of this before. Have you recently (or ever) received a tip thru the app from other people?


----------



## Pix14 (Oct 8, 2018)

I’ve searched and searched to see if someone had experienced this and didn’t find anything.

I’m totally new to this and have no idea if anyone has tried to tip me prior to this.

I cannot find anywhere to “opt in” to tipping like people had to with the new app. I’ve searched the Uber website, nothing (shocking, I know).

Money is being taken off the table for me and that is NOT ok!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Pix14 said:


> I've searched and searched to see if someone had experienced this and didn't find anything.
> 
> I'm totally new to this and have no idea if anyone has tried to tip me prior to this.
> 
> ...


First thing is to determine if you are or not getting tips thru the app. Go to your [Earnings], then [Earnings details] or (on Monday recent transactions) and look at your rides. It will say "tip" and an amount if someone tipped you. If you see no tip in any weekly summary then call Uber support. If you see tips than it's total BS.

Never seen anyone have this problem before.


----------



## Pix14 (Oct 8, 2018)

I have received no tips.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

How many rides have you given? I thought someone posted the other day that after 10 rides it finally showed up for them. As usual I can’t find that post.


----------



## Pix14 (Oct 8, 2018)

I’ve done 17 trips...

So frustrating. I’m doing my best to not call, I’ve read enough posts on here to know how futile it will be.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Try logging in on your computer via the website. I haven’t been on in a while there but I know there is a document you have to accept to get tips.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Pix14 said:


> I've done 17 trips...
> 
> So frustrating. I'm doing my best to not call, I've read enough posts on here to know how futile it will be.


It's either Rohit or a trip to your local Greenlight Frustration Center. I'd try Rohit first, in full expectation of gibberish, of course, but he may save you a trip.

MHR is right; there was an "opt in to tips" acceptance button.


----------



## Pix14 (Oct 8, 2018)

I’ve been to every spot I can think of via the computer and the app and no options regarding tips.

Looks like I’m talking to Rohit


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

It’s crap. They can tip you on app, rate, comments,badge. Finally they can give you cash. Are they want to tip??? I don’t think so


----------



## El Jefe de Hialeah (Jun 11, 2018)

Ahh, taking the legendary "I will leave a tip on the app" ****ery to another level. Didn't expect this form folks in Maryland


----------



## Pix14 (Oct 8, 2018)

Actually, it really wasn’t working. Logged in to start driving this afternoon and the documents for tipping showed up for me to agree to.

Signed them, drove and got some tips.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Pix14 said:


> Actually, it really wasn't working. Logged in to start driving this afternoon and the documents for tipping showed up for me to agree to.
> 
> Signed them, drove and got some tips.


Glad you got this resolved. Now go get tips!


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

What a bs app feature...driver has to opt in to receive tips. Typical Uber. Do Uber admin really think drivers don't want tips? I wonder if all those salaried staff in SF really want their pay checks. If not, just send them to me. You will be very much appreciated and I will send you an air badge for fairness. I will beam it from LV...


----------



## simonsayssmile (Sep 5, 2018)

Funny I just did the exact same - left a message alerting my driver to this... I’ve had similar experiences when I am the passenger - haven’t been able to tip on last 5ish rides since I got new app version (my phone is also old and memory full so idk if that plays a part). I’ve tried in app can’t tip. I’ve tried on uber website - can’t. Clicked link from email receipt - no luck. It says I can add a tip within 7 days from trip but no other info/links/buttons/etc?! I thought U was all about buttons! I’m trying to tip on a trip right NOW and can’t. Yes this is real. Any ideas?! Yes I got latest version of app.

Help! I wanna tip. And I wonder if some of my trips don’t get tips because the riders can’t figure it out.

# t(r)ip-fall...winter, spring, summer too


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Pix14 said:


> New driver. I assume this is crap, but, figured I'd ask. Received this comment:


I have heard that sometimes when a 3rd party is paying for it. Like a drs office paying for a patient's ride or someone work gets the bill it may show like that. It's not anything you've done, keep up the good work. Dont take pool trips during rush hour and try to avoid deadhead miles. Good luck!!!!
g


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Pix14 said:


> New driver. I assume this is crap, but, figured I'd ask. Received this comment:


Uber has arranged by default the ability to NOT ACCEPT FREE MONEY !

How Nice of them . . . . .

Im sure ALL DRIVERS requested this " "option".



Drivincrazy said:


> What a bs app feature...driver has to opt in to receive tips. Typical Uber. Do Uber admin really think drivers don't want tips? I wonder if all those salaried staff in SF really want their pay checks. If not, just send them to me. You will be very much appreciated and I will send you an air badge for fairness. I will beam it from LV...


They thought it up.over craft beer at uber corporate Free Lunch . . .


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Pax last week handed me cash for a tip. Said he hasn't been able to tip through the app for several weeks now due to issues on Ubers end of it. He also asked if Support is as useless and incompetent for drivers as it has been for him. Told him that at least begins to describe it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jufkii said:


> Pax last week handed me cash for a tip. Said he hasn't been able to tip through the app for several weeks now due to issues on Ubers end of it. He also asked if Support is as useless and incompetent for drivers as it has been for him. Told him that at least begins to describe it.


Uber Sabotages Drivers in any way Possible !


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber Sabotages Drivers in any way Possible !


He said until a year ago he thought "the tip is included" policy was still in effect. He didn't recall ever being informed by uber that the policy had changed at some point.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Uber sends out so many updates and changes that no one looks anymore until they are affective.


----------



## Ubergirl079 (Nov 7, 2018)

Call Uber Support and tell them to enable your tipping option so you can receive tips. It happened to my last month where I wasn’t receiving any tips even when the pax told me they’d do it online. So I called support and they told me it shows I’m not opt into receiving tips. Somehow the system disabled the tipping option and they can’t explain why but they turned it back on for me, then I started seeing tips again.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Pix14 said:


> New driver. I assume this is crap, but, figured I'd ask. Received this comment:


Aside from Pix14, who's surprised at uber creating new ways to suck?



SatMan said:


> Uber sends out so many updates and changes that no one looks anymore until they are affective.


Uber/Lyft ...most of what they send is crap no one's cares abt. I can see how it got missed but it's no less underhanded.


----------



## UberEaters (Nov 15, 2018)

Pix14 said:


> New driver. I assume this is crap, but, figured I'd ask. Received this comment:


I thought all accounts were set up to not receive tips



tohunt4me said:


> Uber has arranged by default the ability to NOT ACCEPT FREE MONEY !
> 
> How Nice of them . . . . .
> 
> ...


Its part of the new and improved uber app for drivers that helps drivers


----------

